# matanzas inlet



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)

fished the inlet friday 5/10 got 3 went back on sat 5/11 got 5 -- plan on being out there tomorrow 5/13 (sorry no pics of sat) --- https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=190281884458501&l=7661956009466451505 frozen brined clams on double drop rigs naked bottom hook with a small orange float on top seems to work in the brackish outgoing tide from the run off from last weeks storm


----------



## jazzlifer (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello,

I live in VA but have driven to florida and fished the Matanzas inlet twice. in 2011 I did well for my first time fishing in florida. I drove down 2011 and didnt catch much. You caught 3 and 5 on consecutive days. What did you catch. Lotta Top is a name I am familiar with. An aggressive red head who loves it.


----------



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)

went back on monday 5/13 all i got was small pomps a few whiting- stingray- catfish--- was going today but crap out (tired) just bought some fresh shrimp -live clams and live crabs to go along with my frozen clams and my plan is to be at the inlet at sunrize tomorrow lowtide 7 am--- light SW-SE ---that gal in the pics is my old lady and lottatop is just a name i came up with because it was easy to remember


----------



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)




----------

